# Was fuer ein Koaxialkabel soll ich nehmen ?



## Heretic (15. April 2013)

Hallo.

Ich haette mal eine Frage bzgl Koaxialkabel (bzw Satkabel wie sie wohl haeufig genannt werden weils aus dem bereich uebernommen wurde).

Folgende Situation: ich hatte bis vor kurzem ne  Fritzbox 6360 ueber unitymedia.
Nachdem ich komischerweise diese nach ner vertragsaenderung gegen eine 6320 v2 tauschen musste ,
wurde auch ein wenig umgebaut und das kabel neugelegt damit der neue Drucker mit in Wlan reichweite ist.

Nun dachten wir erst das probleme beim telefonieren oder mitm inet von der box kommen . 
Doch es scheint das Kabel zu sein. Das vilt einerseits nen bruch hat und andererseits nicht genuegend abgeschiermt ist.
Auf dem jetztigen steht leider nicht wie es abgeschiermt ist usw. Kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das das ne hohe qualitaet hat.

Soweit ich mich informiert habe ist es im bezug auf Dect telefone gut ,  wenn man etwas hoehere abschiermung usw nimmt.
Daher jetzt zur frage:

1. Welche dB wert sollte ich nehmen ? ( bisher gelesen hab ich 90-100 reicht. Bei dect telefonen besser 110-130)
2. Wie sieht das mit der abschiermung aus. ? Da steig ich nicht durch mit "alugeflecht-kunststoff-alu" usw
3. Wie wichtig sind die anschluesse am ende ? Gibts da auch abschirmwerte ?
4. Koennt ihr mir vilt was vorschlagen? Da es auch viele angebote gibt recht hilfreich.

MfG Heretic


----------



## shelby1989 (15. April 2013)

Eigentlich kannst du alles ab 100 db nehmen.. Wielang soll das kabel denn sein?


----------



## Timsu (15. April 2013)

Niemals (!) Aufdrehstecker nutzen. Wenn darüber Internet ihretwegen wird, gehören da nur Kompressionsstecker dran. Kabel wurde ich Kathrein nehmen.


----------



## Heretic (15. April 2013)

Aso sorry bin schon die gamze zeit mit dem handy online und habs net gesehen.

Also laenge mind. 15m 
Preis sollte , wenns geht nicht ueber 30 euro gehn max 40.
Meterware waere auch ok. Die kleinigkeit sollte ich noch hinbekommen die enden fertig zu machen.

@Timsu : danke fuer den tipp. Koennstet du mir son kompressionsstecker verlinken. Ist wegen dem handy einfacher fuer mich.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Sturmi (16. April 2013)

Kompressionsstecker sind verschwendetes Geld, ein gut installierter F-Drehstecker tuts auch.

Zum Kabel:

Kathrein Kabel werden öfters empfohlen, z.B. Kathrein LCD111.


----------



## Timsu (16. April 2013)

Schon bei einem normalen Fernsehsignal hast du über ein Aufdrehstecker immense Verluste/Einstreuungen im Vergleich zum Kabel an sich, beim Internet werden da ja noch ganz andere Frequenzen/Datenraten gebraucht, ein Aufdrehstecker ist nicht wirklich HF tauglich.
Die mitgelieferten Kabel bei KD bzw. unitymedia haben nicht ohne Grund nur Kompressionsstecker.
Hier gibt es die Stecker:
Cabelcon F-56 CX3 7.0 QM Quick Mount Stecker für RG6 (7 mm) Kabel, 0,

Dort gibt es außerdem auch das entsprechende Werkzeug zum Verleih sowie Kauf.


----------



## Sturmi (17. April 2013)

Bei vielen Kabeln sind die Stecker die Schwachstellen. Das ist keine Besonderheit von Koaxkabeln.

Der einzige Vorteil den Kompressionsstecker haben ist die einfache Montage. Bei guter Montage sind Aufdrehstecker gleichwertig.


----------



## Timsu (17. April 2013)

Nein, selbst bei guter Montage kommen Aufdrehstecker da nicht heran.
Und ich denke man kann kaum erwarten, dass ein Anfänger ein F-Stecker fehlerfrei montiert.


----------



## Heretic (17. April 2013)

Hi,

Also ich wollte es recht günstig gestalteten , daher lass ich mal offen ob ichs erstmal mit den einfachen F Steckern mache oder die "bessere" Variante mit den Kompressionsstecker. 

Von den Kathrein Kabeln hab ich jetzt häufiger gelesen. Das die Sehr gut sein sollen. Besser als der Standart. Bugdet Technisch läge das im Aktzeptablen bereich.

Hab da sogar Kabel gefunden die schon fertig sind. Zur Not kommen die erstmal dran.

Bzgl Verlegen wollt ich auch noch fragen. Gibt es irgendwelche Trick oder Tipps wie man so Kabel unter ner Balkontür herverlegt ? Gibts da so FlachKabel oder so ?
Nicht das es zu missverständnissen kommt. Ich will nicht raus ! diese Flachen Kabel kenn ich. Will nur an der Wand entlang wo auch ne Balkon tür ist.

Ansonsten soweit schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Timsu (17. April 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Hab da sogar Kabel gefunden die schon fertig sind. Zur Not kommen die erstmal dran.
> 
> Bzgl Verlegen wollt ich auch noch fragen. Gibt es irgendwelche Trick oder Tipps wie man so Kabel unter ner Balkontür herverlegt ? Gibts da so FlachKabel oder so ?
> Nicht das es zu missverständnissen kommt. Ich will nicht raus ! diese Flachen Kabel kenn ich. Will nur an der Wand entlang wo auch ne Balkon tür ist.


Die fertigen Kabel taugen (gerade für Internet) genauso wenig wie diese Flachkabel.


----------



## Heretic (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Also Letztendlich haben wir uns (da Geldgeber absolut gegen selber machen war...) für ein Fertiges Kabel entschieden.
dieses :
RTS KATHREIN LCD 111 F / 15 Meter
Liegt seit 1 Woche. Ist absolut super und absolut empfehlenswert.

Die Korregierbaren fehler der Fritzbox sind von mehreren 10tausend auf 0-3 gesunken.
Die nicht korregierbaren von ca 1000 auf wenige dutzend.

Auch der DECT empfang ist deutlich verbessert worden. Keine einzige störung , kein rauschen.

Liegt zwar jetzt nicht schön aber danke euch allen aufjedenfall 1000 mal für diesen super tipp ! 

MfG Heretic


----------

